# Valeur des vieux Mac?



## jdmuys (11 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau ici, et je poste parce qu'à cause d'un déménagement, je souhaite me débarrasser de plusieurs matériels Apple anciens en état de marche. Ma question est: est-ce que ces matériels ont encore une valeur pécuniaire et quel est le meilleur canal pour les vendre? J'ai par exemple:

- Apple //e et deux lecteurs de disquettes (pas de disquettes)
- PowerMac G4
- PowerMac G5
- Macintosh LC III
- Newton 2100 avec plusieurs accessoires
- Power Macintosh 4400/200
- Macintosh II
- Powerbook 100
- Power Macintosh 7500/100
- Power Macintosh G3
- Time Capsule

Avec un certain nombre de souris et claviers ADB, dont plusieurs exemplaires du renommé Extended Keyboard (I et II)

Plus des disquettes système et CD Rom système de toutes sortes
Et un peu de doc.

Y at-t-il quelque part quelque chose qui ressemble à une cote sur ces matériels de musée?

Si ça n'a pas de valeur, je suis prêt à les donner. Sinon, je vais les jeter.

Merci pour vos lumières.

Jean-Denis


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2019)

jdmuys a dit:


> Si ça n'a pas de valeur, je suis prêt à les donner. Sinon, je vais les jeter.


Malheureux, ne dis pas ça, tu vas recevoir des cailloux. 

Si tu n'arrives pas à les vendre, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/dons-de-materiel-informatique-a-une-association.860662/ ...ça pourrait servir pour d'autres.


----------



## jdmuys (11 Février 2019)

J'ai lu le thread sur les associations. Elles cherchent à remettre en service du matériel informatique pour des raisons caritatives. Sérieusement, je ne pense pas que ces vieux Mac aient encore une vraie valeur d'usage (sauf peut-être le PowerMac G5, et encore). J'aurais honte de voir des écoliers les utiliser et penser qu'il s'agit de "nouvelles technologies". 

Je vois plutôt le collectionneur ou le bidouilleur un peu nostalgique.

En fonction de l'évolution de ce thread, je pense à ce stade que je vais mettre ce matériel en vente à 1€ sur eBay. Le but est surtout de ne pas jeter sans essayer.

JD


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Février 2019)

J'aime bien les Mac 68k des années 80, c'est le début de la saga Macintosh, tellement novateur pour l'époque ;-)
Un peu moins fan des PowerMac, ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'en avoir quelques uns et de jouer avec 
Plutôt hermétique à l'Apple II (je vais en faire hurler certains...), j'ai vraiment plonger dans l'informatique avec la souris du Mac 128k , la ligne de commande c'était pas mon truc, j'en ai trop mangé sur les PC de l'époque.

Donc tes Macintosh II, LC et PowerBook 100, je suis preneur...

Pour la valeur, ça dépend de l'état évidemment, toutes ces machines ont des petits condensateurs électrolytiques sur leur cartes mères qui vieillissent très mal (attention aussi aux piles qui coulent).

S'ils ont été changé, le lecteur de disquette restauré, la machine peut se vendre quelques dizaines d'euros (ou plus suivant la rareté, l'état des plastiques,... ) sur eBay par exemple.

On voit de tout sur eBay ou LBC, des machines en panne (ou HD HS) ou dans leur jus, à des prix irréalistes... qui ne se vendent pas.


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2019)

Je prêche pour ma paroisse (possesseur d'un StarMax, clone du 4400), mais je trouve que le 4400/200 est un "must have" pour ceux qui gardent des vieux Mac.
En effet on peut le connecter en AppleTalk avec les vieux et en Ethernet (avec une carte) avec les nouveaux.


----------



## dandu (12 Février 2019)

Alors, la valeur réelle... dépend de la personne en face. Je peux mettre parfois beaucoup quand c'est quelque chose que je cherche, mais en général, ça vaut pas réellement grand chose. Même si certains sur ebay ou LeBonCoin semblent penser qu'ils ont le Graal chez eux.

Plus sérieusement, je serais bien tenté par le Newton pour des bidouilles sur mon blog, et éventuellement le Power Mac G3 (c'est quel modèle ?) parce que le mien est en train de mourir.

Et les softs, claviers and co aussi, ça peut servir.


----------



## Big Ben (13 Février 2019)

Haaaa le 4400 c'est un peu un alien, le seul mac avec un seul lecteur de disquette aligné à gauche! Il ressemble à un PC mais au moins il est facilement bidouillable c'est sûr!

L'Apple //e en ce moment ça côte entre 200 et 300€ en fonction de l'état et accessoires.

Le newton 2100 je sais pas combien ça vaut mais il me fait cet effet: 
De même que certains je suis particulièrement intéressé par du Macintosh II, du newton et du Powerbook 100.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Février 2019)

Big Ben a dit:


> Haaaa le 4400 c'est un peu un alien, le seul mac avec un seul lecteur de disquette aligné à gauche! Il ressemble à un PC mais au moins il est facilement bidouillable c'est sûr!
> 
> L'Apple //e en ce moment ça côte entre 200 et 300€ en fonction de l'état et accessoires.
> 
> ...



Le 4400, c'était une machine atypique dans le catalogue Apple de l'époque, c'est sûr  #8
Avec son lecteur à gauche et sa carte mère "Tanzania" co-développée avec Motorola pour ouvrir le marché aux clones Mac (he oui Apple a fait ça), comme le StarMax.
Le seul bémol, un bus à 40Mhz, contre 50Mhz pour les meilleurs PPC603 (5500/6500). 
Et des RAM difficile à trouver aussi atypique que la machine, avec un des 2 slots qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face 

Le PowerBook 100 j'ai déjà, mais le Macintosh II ça m'intéresse, j'en ai eu un mais que j'ai upgradé en IIfx à l'époque. J'aimerais bien en remonter d'origine  Mon premier Mac acheté neuf, un bras... après un 128k d'occaz upgradé en MacPlus...


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 4400, c'était une machine atypique dans le catalogue Apple de l'époque, c'est sûr  #8
> Avec son lecteur à gauche et sa carte mère "Tanzania" co-développée avec Motorola pour ouvrir le marché aux clones Mac (he oui Apple a fait ça), comme le StarMax.
> Le seul bémol, un bus à 40Mhz, contre 50Mhz pour les meilleurs PPC603 (5500/6500).
> Et des RAM difficile à trouver aussi atypique que la machine, avec un des 2 slots qui n'accepte que des barrettes simple face ..



C'est vrai que mon StarMax cumule les handicaps, plus la Ram.
Mais j'avais fait l'upgrade en son temps.

Et comme il commençait à merder j'en ai acheté un second pour pièces.
J'ai donc un deuxième Starmax. lui il n'a que 144Mo de Ram et cette Ram c'est de l'EDO@3,3V pas facile à trouver
Bref j'ai un spare complet avec sa carte G3@400MHz et les autres cartes PCI indispensables


----------



## jdmuys (14 Février 2019)

Bon et bien j'ai commencé à mettre tout ça sur eBay à 1€. Voici les liens des annonces:

- Macintosh LCIII: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273701872251
- Macintosh II: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273701867837
- Power Macintosh 7500/100: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273701850639
- Power Mac G3: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273701749052
- Power Macintosh 4400/200: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273701859542
- deux PowerMac G4: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273701731070

A suivre, le Newton, le PowerMac G5 et quelques autres bricoles


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Février 2019)

La carte dans le 7500, c'est une carte PC avec un Pentium 100 ou 133Mhz :
http://web.archive.org/web/19961113202832/http://www.reply.com/dompci12.htm
Normalement il y a un câble avec pour y brancher un second écran et un joystick...
J'ai à peu prés le même avec une carte PC aussi, une OrangePC avec un Pentium MMX 233Mhz #1

Le Mac II m'intéresse, mais il ne démarre pas, c'est risqué... il a 30 ans, les condos ont surement fuient et peut-être fait des dégâts...
Rien du tout quand tu le démarres ? pas de son ni d'image, ou c'est le disque dur qui est HS ?


----------



## jdmuys (15 Février 2019)

Merci pour l'identification de la carte.

Le Mac II ne démarre pas. Aucun signe de vie quand je presse le bouton marche. Le disque dur se lance quand je lui connecte une alimentation extérieure. L'aspect de la carte mère est impeccable: pas de signe de coulure (sur la partie visible, je n'ai pas tout démonté). Il n'y a même pas de poussière.

Suite de mes ventes:

- PowerMac G5: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273702102853
- iMac 27": https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273703745969

Toujours tout prix de départ 1€


----------



## jdmuys (17 Février 2019)

Suite de mes annonces:

- Clavier ADB Apple Design Keyboard: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273704043115
- 4 Claviers ADB Apple Extended Keyboard II:
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273704046951
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273704047600
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273704050332
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273704051020
- Airport Time Capsule 500Go: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273706643863
- Airport Time Capsule 1To: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273706644651
- Powerbook 100: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273706660099
- Accessoires pour Powerbook 3400/G3: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273706669135
- 3 routeurs Linksys WRT54G:
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273707130852
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273707135751
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273707136494
- Mac mini (2009): https://www.ebay.fr/itm/273707505418

Comme toujours, mise à prix à 1€ et si je ne vends pas, je jette (ou je donne).


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Février 2019)

jdmuys a dit:


> Comme toujours, mise à prix à 1€ et si je ne vends pas, je jette (ou je donne).



Jettes-pas, mets les ici :
Dons de Mac (v2) et autres matériels opérationnels

Le Mac II m'aurait bien tenté, mais il est en panne et j'arrive déjà pas à restaurer toutes les machines qu'on me donne...


----------



## Fi91 (18 Février 2019)

C’est sur ne jette pas, s’il y’a des Mac qui n’ont pas trouvé preneur, il faut  les donner.

Je vais suivre les enchères, je serais intéressé par 2 produits mais à voir le prix

Le Macintosh II pouvait m’intéresser ( il m’a toujours attiré) mais j’ai deja du mal a restaurer ceux que j’ai ( j’ai des connaissances limitées pour le moment) je ne vais pas me lancer sur un Macintosh en panne.


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2019)

Tiens, je suis curieux de savoir à combien va partir le Mini 2009…


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Février 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens, je suis curieux de savoir à combien va partir le Mini 2009…


Pas vraiment vintage, et avec un Core2 Duo l'utilisation est plutôt minimum, ça doit pas valoir bien cher... j'en ai un, mis de coté pour plus tard ;-)

Le seul qui est vraiment utilisable aujourd'hui c'est l'iMac 27" de 2010, un bel écran et un proc i7, ça reste assez bon niveau perf.
Faut oublier Mojave et les dernier jeux à cause de Metal 2 c'est tout.
Avant Mojave et Metal 2 ça se vendait assez cher, dans les 800, aujourd'hui s'il arrive à la moitié ça sera bien.


----------



## PJG (25 Février 2019)

Si vous avez une grosse tirelire.


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2019)

Les Mac, même anciens ont toujours de la valeur pour quelqu’un, mais il faut trouver la bonne personne. Je pense que tu es sur le bon forum pour ça. 

Concernant le Newton, il y a encore des amateurs (dont je fait parti). C’était une machine fabuleuse et je garde précieusement ce que j’avais a l’époque tout en complétant de temps en temps. Je n’ai plus de 2100 fonctionnel et surtout je serai intéressé par les accessoires complémentaires. ça m’aiderai peut étre à compléter ma collection. 

On continue en privé si tu veux.


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Février 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Les Mac, même anciens ont toujours de la valeur pour quelqu’un, mais il faut trouver la bonne personne. Je pense que tu es sur le bon forum pour ça.



C'est vrai, une collection c'est avant tout un coup de coeur, mais faut pas essayer de vendre à des prix aberrant sinon, même (surtout) pour un collectionneur ça passe pas...

Les Mac ont été très diffusés et nécessitent de l'entretien quand il sont très vieux (20/30 ans et plus).
A part quelques modèles rare, emblématiques, (128k/512k, TAM, Cube, proto, etc...) ça vaut quelques dizaines d'euros au mieux (voir plus si des travaux de restauration on été fait).

Dans la liste de jdmuys, à part l'iMac encore (presque) à jour, vendu 400€, les autres sont dans ce cas là.
Les mieux vendus, le 7500 grâce à sa carte DOS 51€, le MacII de 87 mais en panne à 40€, le MacMini à la limite du vintage à 41€, les autres sont autour de la dizaine d'euros, c'est très raisonnable pour se faire la main pour une collection.
Ceci dit, "la remise en main propre" proposée limite beaucoup le nombre d'acheteur potentiel. Avec une expédition à la clef il aurait pu les vendre bien mieux.



PJG a dit:


> Si vous avez une grosse tirelire.



Il y a apparemment des pièces rare 
Comme un G4 Cube complet, un 500Mhz en plus, s'il est en aussi bon état qu'annoncé, c'est une belle machine :
https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1529467755.htm/
Dommage, c'est un peu loin de chez moi, sinon j'aurais bien essayé d'aller voir ça


----------



## Fi91 (26 Février 2019)

15000€ C’est énorme, il y a qu’un musée qui pourrait acheter la totalité


----------



## Invité (27 Février 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pas vraiment vintage, et avec un Core2 Duo l'utilisation est plutôt minimum, ça doit pas valoir bien cher... j'en ai un, mis de coté pour plus tard ;-)



Nan, c'est juste que ma femme en utilise un tous les jours en bureautique.
Avec El Capitan, un SSD et 8Go de Ram il fonctionne aussi bien qu'à ses premiers jours avec SL.

Je ne pensais pas que ça valait si peu alors que c'est un ordi tout à fait satisfaisant en bureautique et Internet en 2019…


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2019)

Fi91 a dit:


> 15000€ C’est énorme, il y a qu’un musée qui pourrait acheter la totalité


C'est quoi cette somme ?
Impossible ,voir le musé Apple


----------



## Sly54 (27 Février 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Dommage, c'est un peu loin de chez moi, sinon j'aurais bien essayé d'aller voir ça


Vas y pour les vacances. Colmar est une belle petite ville et l'Alsace est une région assez magnifique


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2019)

Je. Connais cette ville 
Superbe


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Avril 2019)

Trop fort le poisson d'avril 




https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1593446222.htm/


----------



## Invité (3 Avril 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Trop fort le poisson d'avril
> Voir la pièce jointe 132058
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1593446222.htm/


Faut se méfier des fumeur de tubées !

Cela dit, les plastique sont nikels, même l'ImageWritter

Pis c'est un bel appel quand même


----------



## jdmuys (29 Août 2019)

Je ressuscite ce sujet pour faire appel à mes acheteurs, qui se reconnaitrons je l'espère. J'ai retrouvé dans mon tri des accessoires qui vont plus ou moins avec les vieux Mac que j'ai vendus au début de l'année.

Je donne tous ces accessoires gratuitement.

Je peux expédier, mais dans ce cas, je vous demande de payer l'expédition.

J'ai donc sous la main:

- deux disques durs 3.5" SCSI 2 de marque Quantum: un demi hauteur de 4.5 Go et l'autre pleine hauteur de 4.5 Go
- cinq disques PATA 3.5" de marques diverses: 250 Go, 250 Go, 250 Go, 300 Go, 750 Go
- 4 boitiers de disques dur externes vide:
  - Mercury Elite Pro de OWC, pour 2 disques PATA. Interface Firewire 400 et deux Firewire 800
  - Macway métallique Interface Firewire 400, deux Firewire 800, USB 2, eSATA. Je crois que c'est pour un disque SATA
  - Macway plastique Interface Firewire 400, deux Firewire 800, USB 2. pour un disque PATA
  - Silverdrive 2. Interface deux Firewire 400, USB 2. contient un disque PATA de 160 Go

- CD Rom original de démarrage de Powerbook G3
- CD Rom original de Time Capsule "plate"
- CD Rom original de démarrage pour Power Macintosh 6100, 7100, 8100
- DVD original d'installation de Mac OS X Leopard

- jeu de disquette 3.5" d'installation de Mac OS 7
- et tout un ensemble de disquettes 3.5" dont j'ai pris une photo: https://imgur.com/a/O8l3xeQ

- le Manuel d'origine du Powerbook 100 et sa facture d'achat






Si intéressé, contactez moi par MP ou par mail:  xxxxxxxxx

*Note de la modération :* pas d'email dans une réponse !


----------



## jdmuys (31 Août 2019)

Bon ben tout est parti

Pour ceux que les vieux trucs peuvent intéresser, j'ai mis en vente plusieurs choses que vous pouvez voir sur ma page eBay

Entre autres:

- iPhone 3G
- iMac 27"
- Mac mini
- Configuration très complète de Newton MessagePad 2100 qui fonctionne
etc…

Note de la modération : J'ai supprimé votre lien vers vos ventes Ebay .
Le forum n'est pas un forum de petite annonce 
Merci


----------



## Fi91 (1 Septembre 2019)

jdmuys a dit:


> Bon ben tout est parti
> 
> Pour ceux que les vieux trucs peuvent intéresser, j'ai mis en vente plusieurs choses que vous pouvez voir sur ma page eBay
> 
> ...


Je serais éventuellement intéressé par le newton 2100, peux-tu m’envoyer le lien en mp ? ( s’il n’est pas encore vendus)


----------



## jdmuys (1 Septembre 2019)

Le Newton est vendu. Pour le reste, demandez-moi le lien vers ma page eBay par MP ou email si vous êtes intéressé


----------

